# Specialized Vado Resource Thread



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread can be a one-stop resource for sharing information regarding the *Specialized Turbo Vado* series of e-bikes.

*Important:* I am asking that we refrain from sharing information or requesting information about illegal modifications as that would be in violation of forum rules and etiquette. I would hate to see this thread get binned.

Lots of possible topics to discuss:

Which Vado do you have or would you like to have?

How do you use your Vado?

How would you like to accessorize your Vado?

How have you accessorized your Vado?

Share a ride report (pics are awesome!)

Do you have any technical issues to share or questions about components?

What kind of mileage are you getting?

Whatever else you can think of. . . . Ready, set, GO!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*Vado 6*

Well, I'll post since the flurry or replies hasn't crashed the forum (probably because the Vado is a road bike; or at best a very stiff, very heavy, hardtail 29er.)

Mrs levity and I each have a Vado 6 bike that we've customized to suit our specific wants. The Vado 6 motor (250W nominal, lots more on hand) and battery (604Wh) are outstanding (a bit stronger than the Levo), but we felt that it was too heavy and that the steering was slow and clumsy.

Mods:
removed heavy fenders and rear rack because we're mostly fair weather riders
built 27.5 wheels with DT Swiss 350 hubs and 421 rims
Schwalbe G-One Speed 2.0 tires on hers; G-One All Around 2.25 on mine now
100mm travel Manitou Markhor fork (old school 1 1/8" straight steerer)
44t chainring for lower gearing
shorter cranks (165mm on her Medium, 170mm on my Large) due to lower BB
Answer 20/20 swept carbon handlebars
LEV dropper seatpost for more fun in the corners

It's now about 7 lbs lighter than OEM (4 lb. from wheels & tires alone!)

The smaller wheels and rounder profile tires make for much more nimble handling.
Carves like a hooligan bike but is still stable to 45mph (probably more) on descents.

Most fun "road bike" I've ever had. So comfortable. Invites exploring.

It's ok for exploring "Cadillac dirt" roads, but is unforgiving on rough trails.

Re "mileage": range varies with elevation, wind, rider weight, rider effort etc. I generally figure up to about "60/6" (i.e., up to 60 miles and 6k ft climbing) for my 160 lb. if I use the Eco setting (20%) unless suffering or hooning. Mrs levity is lighter and stronger and can squeeze out up to 8/80.

Issues: looking forward to being able to use the Mission Control App and having all the advertised features on the Blocks computer display.

Some pics (click on images to expand):

Death Valley Natl Park - Artist's Palette









Death Valley Natl Park - 20 Mule Team road









Anza Borrego Desert State Park

















Joshua Tree Natl Park


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Alright! Now, that's what I'm talkin' about!



levity said:


> Well, I'll post since the flurry or replies hasn't crashed the forum (probably because the Vado is a road bike; or at best a very stiff, very heavy, hardtail 29er.)


My Vado 2.0 is heavier than I thought it would be, but I guess that is preferable to a frame that is flexy.



levity said:


> Mrs levity and I each have a Vado 6 bike that we've customized to suit our specific wants. The Vado 6 motor (250W nominal, lots more on hand) and battery (604Wh) are outstanding (a bit stronger than the Levo), but we felt that it was too heavy and that the steering was slow and clumsy.


I was torn between the 2.0 and either the 3.0 or 6.0.

I still have times when I would clearly prefer one or the other because there are clear and distinct differences. I'm fine with the motor that comes on the 2.0/3.0, but would always welcome the extra range that the 604wh battery would afford. I am considering upgrading that at some point.



levity said:


> Mods:
> removed heavy fenders and rear rack because we're mostly fair weather riders.


I want to be able to use a bike rack like either a 1upusa or possibly a Thule T1. The front fender would blow that, and I'm not sure how robust the rear rack would be given that it is attached at one point by the fender.

I ended up adding a Topeak Explorer rear rack (I also have a Thule Pack-n-Pedal, but like the modular system add-ons that Topeak offers moreso than those offered by Thule). Since the mounting holes for the rear rack are mounted up higher on the seat stay than normal, the Explorer rack that is made for 29ers was too high up off the rear tire, so the smaller one works perfectly. I got the seatpost collar that Specialized offers that has mounting holes for a rear rack rather than use the holes provided on the bottom edge of the seat stays. A much cleaner solution IMHO.



levity said:


> built 27.5 wheels with DT Swiss 350 hubs and 421 rims.


Really curious about this part. You went to smaller wheels.

Did this result in better overall handling?

Were you able to program the bike for the smaller wheel circumference?



levity said:


> Schwalbe G-One Speed 2.0 tires on hers; G-One All Around 2.25 on mine now


Running tubeless too I presume?



levity said:


> 100mm travel Manitou Markhor fork (old school 1 1/8" straight steerer)


That is a pretty sweet semi-budget fork too BTW.

Did this raise the front end of the bike by much?

I know that SR (Suntour) forks are generally pretty long in the A2C department, so it would not surprise me to find out that you the net front end height was pretty close to the same, especially when accounting for the sag you can run with the Markhor.



levity said:


> 44t chainring for lower gearing
> shorter cranks (165mm on her Medium, 170mm on my Large) due to lower BB


Probably resulted in a more usable range for the riding you two are doing. Would you have been able to just swap out the chainring, or is part of the reason for replacing them to be able to have choices for the chainring size?



levity said:


> Answer 20/20 swept carbon handlebars


Good call. One of my favorite handlebars, and they seem like they would be perfectly suited for your application.



levity said:


> LEV dropper seatpost for more fun in the corners


External cable? Or, is that a lever I see under the saddle?



levity said:


> It's now about 7 lbs lighter than OEM (4 lb. from wheels & tires alone!)


Thinking of going with some 29x2.0" Fast Trak Armadillos myself.



levity said:


> The smaller wheels and rounder profile tires make for much more nimble handling.
> Carves like a hooligan bike but is still stable to 45mph (probably more) on descents.
> 
> Most fun "road bike" I've ever had. So comfortable. Invites exploring.


I have taken mine on some multi-surface adventure type rides too, and it has performed quite well for what it is.



levity said:


> It's ok for exploring "Cadillac dirt" roads, but is unforgiving on rough trails.


Fair statement as it is designed primarily as a ride around town type hybrid. It will be interesting to see how they hold up for you guys.



levity said:


> Re "mileage": range varies with elevation, wind, rider weight, rider effort etc. I generally figure up to about "60/6" (i.e., up to 60 miles and 6k ft climbing) for my 160 lb. if I use the Eco setting (20%) unless suffering or hooning. Mrs levity is lighter and stronger and can squeeze out up to 8/80.


The battery life thing is something I am still trying to get a solid handle on. I can't really say that I consistently get better mileage in ECO mode in every situation. There does seem to be a sweet spot with regards to cadence that seems to tax the motor/battery less, but I'm still trying to get that consistently figured out.



levity said:


> Issues: looking forward to being able to use the Mission Control App and having all the advertised features on the Blocks computer display.


The Mission Control capabilities on your 6.0 should be especially awesome. . . . . someday.

Thanks for the detailed write-up. Looking forward to more from you.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice pictures


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

A few more Vado pics, this time in the hills and valleys of California's central coast.

Figueroa Mtn road with poppies on hills in the background









View over the Santa Ynez Valley









Happy Valley Rd in Santa Ynez Valley









Chimney Rock Rd west of Paso Robles


----------



## Joshs475 (May 19, 2020)

That is awesome. Do you find that the weight dropped on the tires helps with battery life. Also, doesn't the front fender protect the motor. I would love to take mine off, but I was worried. Last thing. How do you like the shorter cranks, I find I hit the ground on tight turns if I try to pedal through them. Any guess on your cost for the tires, wheels and cranks?


----------

